# Can poor hay cause Soft stool/Diarrhea?



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay I have a goat problem. My buck has had really soft stool for about three months. I don't know if you would call it diarrhea or not, it is more like a cow patty not really runny but certainly not berries. He has been wormed twice once with Ivermectin and once with Cydectin. Both times with follow up doses. He has also been treated for possible Coccidiosis infection. Additionally at the first of the problem on someone elses advice he was given a round of LA 200. I know I should have just called a vet to begin with but it seems like most around here are only used to dealing with small animals (pets). 

His problems all started when I put him with the does. I remember at first thinking it might be related to rutting. Before when he was separated he was getting blocks of square hay. With the does he has large round bales. With the recent snow storm, I started giving them all blocks of the square hay, because I had some bales that were already opened. Well the opened bales were used up yesterday so today they were back on their round bales. 

Well tonight when I went to feed them I go in the pen to check all their butts and two more of the does, one of which does not look anemic in the eyelids at all, look like they are starting to get a bowel problem. I haven't seen them go #2 yet, but their butts are dirtier than normal some stuff clinging to the tails. 

So do any of you think the hay could be the problem? Or do I need to keep thinking. 

Evan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is your buck getting any kind of grain, one that he has been getting since the plops started? As far as hay goes, if it's green but not wet or moldy too much can cause soft stool. Make sure they all have a good mineral and try some probiotic paste with them..it may help and it won't hurt. Also, if the ploppy poop continues...discontinue any grain and give them some dry oatmeal..it really helps to bind it together.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It could if the hay was moldy or something...but hay that's just bleached out should not cause that. Goat's can get clumpy poo from good quality, rich alfalfa hay if they are not used to it but I have never heard of poor quality hay causing that issue. 

The best thing to do might be to have a vet do fecal samples and see if anything shows up.


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

He is getting the same grain as the rest of the herd but that hasn't changed. BTW he hasn't seemed to lose any body condition. Hay appears to be in good shape. It isn't alfalfa. I guess I will separate him back out from the does. That way I can take away the grain. I will definitely try some oatmeal. I will keep an eye on the girls and see if they clear up. If something doesn't happen soon I will get some fecals ran. It is alot easier to take a shoe box than a herd of goats to the one livestock vet nearby. 

BTW he has had some Probios more than once. 

Evan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the goat in a field... with freshly grown lush grasses/weeds... it is a hot feed and can make there poo clumpy.... as they are not use to it..... :wink:


----------



## ENC (Jan 3, 2010)

UPDATE:

It seems that the oatmeal and lack of grain did the trick. He is now pooping pellets. They are still a little clumped together but a definite improvement. I guess the grain he was getting was just way to rich for him. It is that time of the year to separate him back from the girls anyway, so that will make managing his intake a little easier. 

Thanks 
Evan


----------

